# Manual shift knob.



## Throhhhh (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey everyone! Just picked up a 2016 Cruze LS manual transmission. And honestly I have never thought about changing the shift knob. But looking at these after market okay I kinda wanna do it. Is there any tips or tricks I can use to take it off? I tried turning counter clockwise and it didn’t budge. And also wanted to put a short throw shifter in. Would it be possible with having to hold a button to put it in reverse?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Some shift knobs (like on my 2012 ECO) just pull off, others (like the verano shifter) have a locking collar hidden under the shift boot. Reverse lockout is a function of the shifter assembly itself and therefor changing shifters would most likely get rid of that safety feature. I would suggest getting short throw linkage instead of a true short shifter, like these from 4htech sold by bnr 

2016+ M32 Short Shifter Q2-Shift 
http://store.badnewsracing.net/2013--2016-M32-Short-Shifter-L-Shift_p_227.html

I have the f40 version on my 2.0T swapped Cruze and I love it.


----------



## Throhhhh (Apr 16, 2019)

TheCruzen said:


> Some shift knobs (like on my 2012 ECO) just pull off, others (like the verano shifter) have a locking collar hidden under the shift boot. Reverse lockout is a function of the shifter assembly itself and therefor changing shifters would most likely get rid of that safety feature. I would suggest getting short throw linkage instead of a true short shifter, like these from 4htech sold by bnr
> 
> 2016+ M32 Short Shifter Q2-Shift
> http://store.badnewsracing.net/2013--2016-M32-Short-Shifter-L-Shift_p_227.html
> ...



If i have the non-turbo 1.4 would i still use the first one?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.short-shifters.com/service/m32-transmission-shifter-differences/


----------

